# Felt Nine Comp 29er 2012



## Glenn (28 Feb 2013)

Has anyone tried one of these bikes http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p49299/Felt-Nine-Comp-29-er-2012-Mountain-Bike.aspx, it's one that I'm interested in from Wheelies (insurance companies supplier) to replace my stolen Rockhopper so I can't try it first?


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2013)

It'll be fine- most modern bikes are.


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Mar 2013)

I haven't tried a felt at all, but I was on a rockhopper recently and it was terrible - so this couldn't be any worse
Have you looked at the cube analog as a 29er? It's a really nice bike, blows the rockhopper out the water.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Mar 2013)

It's very pretty!


----------



## spence (6 Mar 2013)

I bought a Felt Nine Race last year as an experiment into 29er. Higher spec than comp and for what I paid not bad at all. As the name suggests it's set up as quick cross country bike, had to shorten the stem and swap contact points to improve its tree dodging capability for tighter singletrack. I still take the 26er HT for Woburn and Chicky etc. Big wheels still no substitute for the full-sus on proper days out in the hills.


----------



## akb (11 Mar 2013)

> I haven't tried a felt at all, but I was on a rockhopper recently and it was terrible


 
Could i ask your reasons behind this statement? I brought one last April, a 2012 model and love it :-)


----------

